# bling bling golf buggy



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

YouTube - 22" Golf Cart

Worth a watch bling on a golf buggy. I want one.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I worked as the Assistant Pro after college at Hunting Creek Country Club in Prospect, Kentucky, there was a member who actually had one of those carts with the Rolls Royce hood and grill. He was such a nice guy we never teased him about it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It is a bit of a wank factor is it?


----------

